# Article: Hong Kong and Shanghai...Duel for Financial Capital



## touchring (Mar 25, 2005)

Mumbai
































Hong Kong



































Shanghai


----------



## dunwyn (Mar 15, 2006)

Hard to say at this stage. Shanghai could be the biggest especially if it grows bigger than that of Greater Tokyo. Hong Kong might need to combine with the rest of the Pearl River Delta to be competitive. But probably a few years away. China being so large both are needed. Also Beijing-Tianjin is another in the future.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wt is mumbai doin in here


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Dunwyn i agree, a country as huge as china is, it needs 3 major financial centers of those being: hong kong, shanghai and Beijing. Each city is an economic power house of that region, all the regions will reciprocate needs and in return get capital from the other cities in the region. Hong kong will have the southern area specifically the pearl delta region, shanghai will have access to the cities in the eastern coast and up the yangze river and beijing will have access to the huge industrial foundation of Tianjing and of the north and northeast. There will not be a single financial capital.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree, I think the Chinese will need several hubs, in the same sense that the US has several.


----------

